# vmware image



## Burge (15. Dez. 2008)

Hi, kann ja gut sein das ich blind bin aber für das image basierend auf Debian 4.0 finde ich einfach nirgends die admin login Daten für das Frontend.
admin|admin tut es nicht.

Bedanke mich schon mal für den entsprechenden Tip.


----------



## Till (15. Dez. 2008)

Welches Debian vmware image für welche Software und von welcher Webseite hast Du es heruntergeladen?


----------



## Burge (15. Dez. 2008)

http://www.applianceforge.com/liste/13

dort gleich das erste Debian 4.0


----------



## Till (15. Dez. 2008)

Versuch mal das Passwort "applianceforge" oder "ispconfig".


----------



## Burge (15. Dez. 2008)

Das erste war es, ich ick war mir sicher das ich das auch schon probiert hatte.


----------

